# Towing Behind Trailer



## P.Estes (Oct 26, 2004)

I have a 21 RS and I am going to have a trailer hitch but on back of the trailer. I wanted to pull a small utility trailer behind the TT to hold a single motorcycle. Has anyone tried this and what are your thoughts about towing behind a TT. Thx for ay suggestions..Pat


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

P.Estes,
You might get some looks and glares form the wrong people.
















CALIFORNIA VEHICLE CODE
"Passenger Vehicle Combinations: Number and Weight
Limits
21715. (a) No passenger vehicle regardless of weight, or
any other motor vehicle under 4,000 pounds unladen, shall
draw or tow more than one vehicle in combination, except
that an auxiliary dolly or tow dolly may be used with the
towed vehicle.
(b ) No motor vehicle under 4,000 pounds unladen shall
tow any vehicle weighing 6,000 pounds or more gross.
Amended Ch. 708, Stats. 1983. Effective January 1, 1984."

Sorry to bring bad news. Its cheap than the ticket.









Safe safe,
Scott


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Just a thought ...but would the motorcycle fit on one of those basket racks that can fit on a wellded bracket in front of your tow vehicle?


----------



## paylorr (Sep 27, 2006)

Just a thought: since you already have a diesel Excursion, maybe a trade into an Outback Kangaroo is in order. In the long run, it would be cheaper than tickets, etc., and the possibility of overstressing the frame on your 21RS.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Tandem towing is illegal in Illinois, except for those out-of-state vehicles whose home states allow it. This practice of honoring other state's towing rules is fairly common, but you never know which states might honor this or not.

That aside, I'd be a bit concerned about the tongue weight of the utility trailer adding to the overall weight of the Outback, tire and axle loading on the Outback, how it affects the tongue weight of the Outback, as well as the balance of the weight distribution over the axles of the Outback. Things could get a bit tricky.









I'd check the owner's manual to see what Keystone recommends (or check with your dealer if there is no mention in the manual).

My $.02 - have someone else haul the bike, or upgrade to a Kargaroo.

Scoutr2


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

P.Estes,

Pulling doubles is illegal in most states, however if it is legal in your state of registration, you will usually be OK in other states where it is verboten. For example, doubles are legal in Idaho, but not in Oregon, yet Idaho trucks pulling doubles in Oregon is OK. Just be sure to check the laws very carefully.

The second consideration is whether the frame of your Outback is up to adding that kind of load. My sense is that Keystone would say 'NO WAY!' if you were to ask them.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Yup, it is ilegal in California.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Ball to Ball is ilegal in CA however go to a fiver pass a simple test and tow away. cant be over 65' in total though.

Jeff


----------



## P.Estes (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for the exlt info !! It looks like this idea is going to be buried six feet under..


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

If it's illegal, then it is.

Someone one here was towing a boat trailer behind their 28BHS.....I just can't remember who it was anymore.

There were pics in the gallery.

STeve


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Other issues aside, I bet that diesel Excursion is well over 4000 lbs. It's the two-ball towing that nixes it.

Sluggo



bentpixel said:


> P.Estes,
> You might get some looks and glares form the wrong people.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi, If your only hauling one bike, do an internet search for a bike rack. You could easily haul a bike on the back of your trailer. You may need to support it with some extra steel, but it would work just fine. I see many people hauling dirtbikes and small street bikes that way all the time. I've never seen a problem. The frame on an outback is much stronger than your avg trailer.

You could also extend your bumper a couple feet and build one yourself if you weld. The frame will easilly hold that. Is it still under warranty? prolly not. But if you are creative, about any thing can be done.

The other day I seen a guy with a rack for a 4wheeler supported by two tires. All mounted off the back of his camper. It was not a trailer since it was attatched to the trailer. It wasnt moving or flexing a bit going down the highway. It was a very nice and solid modification.

I live on one of the main vains to the rockies here, so I see tons of weird set-ups. Of course some are better than others.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Heres a link to some pics of what I'm doing to my roo.

Carey

Click for link


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> If it's illegal, then it is.
> 
> Someone one here was towing a boat trailer behind their 28BHS.....I just can't remember who it was anymore.
> 
> ...


He was from Texas, where triple are legal.


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Its legal in Ca with the appropriate license , don't remember what class it is . Same as the big rig operators have .


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

We have a 29FBHS--we plan to tow our boat behind it. We did it with our old fifth wheel. It's legal here in Montana. I have seen the bumper pull trailers doing it too. It's impossible to back up, but we are water people so we like to have our boat with us when we camp. Our new Outback is much heavier than our old fifth wheel, so it should be interesting.

Brenda


----------

